# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ١٩ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين  الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 2019/11/19 م 

صحيفة  الصدى 

المريخ يخاطب الإتحاد لتحويل الديربي لاستاد الخرطوم 
الغربال يتلقى ثلاثة عروضا جزائرية للتعاقد معه ....والأحمر ينتظم في معسكر مقفول اليوم 
المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانية مساء اليوم .....وبعثة المنتخب تصل الخرطوم بسلام 
السداسي الدولي يشاركون في تدريبات الأحمر 

صحيفة  الزعيم 

خلافات طاحنة في الهلال والبرنس يشتبك مع الثلاثي 
هيثم مصطفى يسخر من الشغيل وبوي ....يطالب برحيل السادة والكاردينال يتحفظ 
إتحاد الكرة : الديربي باستاد الخرطوم ....المريخ يعسكر اليوم وثلاثة أندية جزائرية تخطب ود الغربال 
الأحمر يقدم عرض رسمي للتكت 
(الزعيم تكشف المسكوت عنه) : اشتعال الخلافات في الهلال والثلاثي على أبواب الرحيل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختار استاد الخرطوم مسرحا للديربي
.
.
 دفع نادي المريخ بطلبٍ رسمي إلى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بشأن تحويل مباراته أمام الهلال والمرتقبة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لتلعب في استاد الخرطوم بدلاً عن ملعبه.

وقال الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الأثنين” إنّ الخطوة تأتي بسبب سوء أرضية ملعب المريخ وعدم صلاحيتها وعدم اكتمال أعمال الصيانة الجارية حاليًا.

ومن المنتظر أنّ يتلقى نادي المريخ الرد النهائي بشأن طلبه خلال الساعات المقبلة.

يشار إلى أنّ مواجهة القمّة بين المريخ والهلال ستقام في الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على اسد: التسجيلات تدار في سرية تامة ولم نفتح ملف الاجانب
.
.
كشف السيد على اسد عضو مجلس المريخ ومساعد رئيس النادي ان ملف التسجيلات يدار في سرية تامة وقال ان ملف اللاعبين الاجانب لم يفتح بعد ونفي ما تداول بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وقال انهم في المريخ لم يفوضوا اي شخص لمقابلة اي لاعب او وكيل لاعبين وعن تفاوض المريخ مع الشيخ موكورو قال انه حديث لا اساس له من الصحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة الدوحة تفي بوعدها وتحسم صفقة غربال المريخ
.
.
كشفت مصادر اعلامية  ان رابطة المريخ بالدوحة قد اوفت بوعدها تماما لجماهير المريخ حينما التزمت باعادة قيد اللاعب الغربال وتفيد المصادر ان الرابطة قامت بتسليم اللاعب ثلاثة مليار جنيه على ان يتكفل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بمرتبات اللاعب لثلاث سنوات وهي 10 الف جنيه لكل شهر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المنتخب تعود بسلام وإسماعيل رحمة يشيد بالوفد
.
.
وصلت بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول إلى العاصمة الخرطوم عند الساعة الخامسة من مساء الاثنين 18 نوفمبر 2019م، عائدةً من جنوب افريقيا بعد خوض صقور الجديان استحقاقهم في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021م، والتي خسروها بهدف وحيد من مضيفهم الجنوب افريقي عصر الاحد 17 نوفمبر على ملعب أورلاندو، ليظل صقور الجديان بثلاث نقاط، ويتساوى الأولاد معهم في ذات الحصيلة النقطية، هذا وأمتدح الأستاذ اسماعيل رحمة نائب رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية – عضو مجلس الادارة بالاتحاد – ورئيس بعثة المنتخب إلى جنوب افريقيا، إمتدح الوفد الذي رافق البعثة من جهاز فني ولاعبين، على الانضباط وتقديم كل ما يمكن خلال المهمة التي أتت في وقت عصيب، من بعد نهاية الجولة الأولى مباشرةً مساء الاربعاء الماضي 13 نوفمبر 2019م، والتي كسبوا فيها ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف دون رد، وتمنى رحمة التوفيق في قادم الجولات..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا تكسب ساوتومي وتتصدر مجموعة السودان
.
.
خسر منتخب ساوتومي على ارضه ووسط جماهيره بهدف دون رد من غانا بركلة جزاء ليرتفع الغاني برصيده الى 6 نقاط ويحتل السودان المركز الثاني برصيد 3 نقاط واربعة اهداف وجنوب افريقيا ثالثا وتتذيل ساوتمي الترتيب بلا رصيد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يجتمع بلجنة المنتخبات والجهازين الفني والاداري للمنتخبات ظهر الثلاثاء
.
.
يعقد البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماع مهم عند الساعة الثانية من ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء 21 نوفمبر 2019م، في مكتبه بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مع لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، والجهازين الفني والاداري، وسيتم خلال الاجتماع مناقشة عدد من الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمنتخبات الوطنية، مع استصحاب معطيات الواقع الاني في منافسات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مقفول اليوم استعداداً للديربي

ينتظم فريق المريخ اعتبارًا من اليوم الثلاثاء في معسكر مقفول بفندق برازفيل استعدادًا لأداء مباراة القمة مع الهلال السبت المقبل، ويستمر المعسكر المريخي حتى موعد الديربي وسط ضوابط مشددة من قبل القطاع الرياضي الذي يقوده الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى ذلك حتى يكون اللاعبون في كامل التركيز للقمة، ومن المتوقع أن يتم منع الزيارة من الجميع على نجوم الفرق وأعضاء الطاقم الفني للتركيز الكامل قبل مواجهة السبت المنتظرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: الإعداد للقمة يمضي بصورة طيبة
.
.
قال الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني للمريخ ان اعداد فريقه لمباراة القمة يمضي بصورة طيبة.

وابان أبوعنجة إنه من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة حرص على تقديم العديد من المحاضرات التثقيفية للاعبي المريخ والتحدث معهم عن كيفية الإقبال على التمارين المختلفة والاستعداد للمواجهات التي تنتظر الفريق في الأيام المقبلة ومنها مباراة القمة يوم السبت المقبل.

وأضاف: وحتى في التدريبات نكون حريصين على التحدث مع اللاعبين حول تنفيذ التدريبات المختلفة وما هو مطلوب منهم في المباريات الرسمية والودية بحثاً عن الفائدة الكاملة للفريق.

وتابع ابوعنجة: قبل مباراة القمة سيكون الحديث كبيراً مع اللاعبين عن مباراة الديربي وتقديم العديد من النصائح والإرشادات للاعبين حتى يدخلوا للقمة وهم مسلحين ومشبعين بالكثير من الجاهزية البدنية والفنية والنفسية لأداء مباراة تليق بفريق المريخ واسمه الكبير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صديق الطريفي حكماً لمباراة القمه على استاد المريخ..

#sudani_sport
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
الوزير الفاشل
Hisham Abdalsamad 

فضح الكاتب الهلالي المعتق ميرغني أبوشنب في زاويته الراتبة (يوميات أبوشنب) وزير الثقافة و الاعلام في العهد البائد العميد سليمان محمد سليمان عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة السابق.

أبوشنب كتب شهادة للتأريخ أوضح خلالها بأن الوزير (الغير محايد) قد طلب منه عرقلة مسيرة المريخ و النيّل من لاعبيه بصفته رئيساً لتحرير صحيفة الهلال في ذلك الوقت.

وزير العهد المقبور الفاشل ذكر لأبوشنب بأنه يسعد عندما يهاجم الأخير المريخ و يرد عليه أهل المريخ في شخصه ليظل الهلال بعيداً عن الصراع و يتمكن بهدوء من التفوق علي المريخ.

بالله عليكم أنظروا لحال من كانوا يحكمونا في ابتلاء حقيقي طيلة الثلاثين عام الماضية.

أنظروا لهذا الوزير الفاشل الذي تولي منصباً قومياً فأفرغ فيه أهوائه الشخصية المقيتة و حقده الدفين علي أكبر أندية السودان.

و لا غرابة في أن يحمل المريخ كأس مانديلا في 89 ثم يتقهقر رويداً رويداً طوال عهد الكيزان الفاسد ليصل مراحل الخروج الدائم من التمهيدي.

لا غرابة في أن يكتسح الهلال بطولة الممتاز وليدة العهد الفاسد و يغالط بذلك التأريخ الذي يحفظ للمريخ تفوقاً كاسحاً علي نده في كل البطولات السابقة.

افادات أبوشنب شهادة مهمة للغاية في سِفر تجريم الانقاذ و وزرائها الفاسدين الذين عاثوا في الأرض خراباً.

و هي شهادة من رئيس تحرير صحيفة النادي المنافس و الذي قاد عشرات الحملات ضد نادي المريخ التي أدت لتوتر الأجواء في الديار الحمراء و أدخلت أهلها في أتون محرقة الصراعات.

إن كانت هذه هي تعليمات الوزير الفاشل للصحف.. فكيف هي تعليماته للاتحاد العام و لجانه؟ و هل يستطيع عاقل أن يصدق أن حقد هذا الوزير لم يمتد ليتدخل في عمل الاتحاد و لجانه التي أذاقت المريخ الأمرين؟!!

و كم وزير أتي بعد هذا الفاشل ليفش غيبنته الشخصية في المريخ؟

كم مسئول اتخذ من منبره قاعدةً للصواريخ التي تقصف كيان المريخ صبح مساء؟!

الآن فقط عرفنا لم صمتت الدولة أيامها علي صحافة (العهر و التنابذ) التي كانت تقودها بعض الأقلام الصحفية الزرقاء تحت ناظريّ كل أهل السودان و برعاية كريمة و مباشرة من الدولة متمثلة في مثل هذا الوزير الفاشل و بعض المنافقين من أبناء أمانة الشباب و الرياضة في الحزب الفاسد.

الآن فقط تأكدنا.. و تأكد الجميع بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن كلما يحدُث و كان قد حدث في المريخ قد كان بفعل فاعلٍ ظالمٍ فاسدٍ و حاقد.

و بما أن الدولة العميقة ما زالت موجودة.. فالمريخ ما زال في مرحلة الخطر.

المريخ مستهدف طالما بقي اتحاد (امانة الشباب و الرياضة) متربعاً علي عرش الاكاديمية.

و المريخ تحت سهامهم ما بقي المتنفذين من بقايا العهد المقبور في مناصبهم لحين اقتلاعهم منها بحول الله.

انتبهوا يا أهل المريخ.. فكل ما يحدث للمريخ الآن هو نتيجة تخطيط أزرق بمعانة الأذرع المتبقية من نظام الظلم و الجوع المقبور.

و لتعلموا بأن إستقرار المريخ و نهوضه من كبوته لن يتحقق في ظل بقاء الدولة العميقة.

نبضات متفرقة

يجب أن تتم محاسبة هذا الوزير علي ما اقترفه في حق المريخ.

المحاسبة يجب أن تشمل كل منسوبي أمانة الشباب و الرياضة الذين عاثوا في الرياضة افساداً و تدميراً.

أتمني أن تتوقف كل الاحاديث الحالية حول التسجيلات و التركيز في مباراة السبت فقط.

لنترك التسجيلات حتي يحين اوانها.. و لنهتم بكيفية الفوز علي مدعوم الانقاذ الاحد.

مع نسائم الحرية ننتظر من لاعبينا دحر فلول النظام البائد و المستمتعين بدعوماته الوزارية.

نبضة أخيرة

لم تسقط بعد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مأمون أبو شيبة
كيزان الانقاذ الزرق وتدمير المريخ
Hisham Abdalsamad 

كتبنا كثيراً بأن هناك مخطط أزرق جبان لتدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية حتى يصبح نده الهلال القمة الوحيدة في السودان..

* ويقوم بهذا المخطط الجبان الكيزان الزرق الفاسدين في نظام الإنقاذ البائد وما أكثرهم!!

* والمعروف إن اتحاد الكرة الأزرق الحالي الحاشد بمشجعي الهلال المتعصبين من إداريي ومستشاري نادي الهلال السابقين ما هو إلا صنيعة الكيزان الزرق في أمانة الفساد والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد بالتضامن مع رئيس الهلال كردنة.. وجاءوا به في إطار تنفيذ مخططهم القذر الجبان لتدمير المريخ..

* وقد أكدت كل خطوات وقرارات اللجان العدلية الزرقاء منذ قدوم الاتحاد الحالي حقيقة مخطط تدمير المريخ بداية بعملية تجميد الكرة السودانية واطاحة المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية إثر مهزلة الجمعية التعاونية.. ثم مهزلة استئناف باسكال التي قادها تعاونية الرجل الذي لا يستحي من استهداف المريخ بركل كل الأعراف والأسس والمبادئ القانونية.. ثم التربص بنجم المريخ والمنتخب الوطني بكري المدينة وإيقافه 6 شهور.. ثم ملاحقته ثانية بإنزال عقوبة إيقاف خيالية عليه لم توقع على أي لاعب في العالم.. وفوق كل ذلك السعي المحموم لتمكين مجلس الفلس والدمار المريخي من الاستمرارية.. لأن المجلس مقطوع الرأس يساعدهم كثيراً في مخطط تشليع وتدمير المريخ..

* امس فاجأنا الصحفي الهلالي المخضرم ميرغني أبوشنب بعمود في صحيفة الدار يؤكد إن سعي كيزان الإنقاذ الزرق لتدمير المريخ لم يبدأ بقدوم الاتحاد الحالي ولكن حدث مع بواكير الإنقاذ.. وسننقل لكم أدناه عمود الاستاذ ميرغني أبوشنب من دون تدخل.. لنضعه أمام الرأي العام حتى يقف على سلوكيات كيزان الإنقاذ الزرق وما تعتمر به قلوبهم من حقد تجاه المريخ رغم ما شرفهم به من انجاز قاري مع بواكير نظامهم الفاسد..

وزير الإعلام طالبني بإعاقة مسيرة المريخ

* سعادة العميد سليمان محمد سليمان أطال الله عمره ومتعه بالصحة والعافية واحد من الذين شاركوا في انقلاب 1989 الذي قاده البشير بل كان أول ناطق رسمي باسمه وهو الذي كذب على الشعب السوداني في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده يومذاك وادعى فيه انه لا صلة لهم ولا علاقة بالاخوان المسلمين.

* واذا تم اعتقال سنوسي وعلي الحاج وسعادة العميد يوسف عبدالفتاح فانه من المفروض ان يشمل الاعتقال سعادة العميد سليمان محمد سليمان الهلالابي الاصيل الذي تولى مسئولية وزارة الثقافة والاعلام.

* يوم ان تم اختياري رئيسا لتحرير صحيفة الهلال اتصل بي وطلب مقابلتي على مائدة افطار بالمسرح القومي فذهبت اليه وصحبني في عربته حتى منزل الزعيم الازهري وشارع ابوروف وقدم لي النصح والارشاد وقال لي ان من مسؤوليتي ان اعرقل مسيرة المريخ لانه يتفوق على الهلال، وطلب مني ان اجعل لاعبي الهلال الجدد الذين كسبهم في التسجيلات نجوما.. وحين رفضت ان يكون معي الزميل خالد عزالدين، اتصل بي وقال ان خالد ابن من ابناء الهلال الذين يعدهم للمستقبل.

* وظل سعادة العميد سليمان محمد سليمان يتابعني وينتقدني ويبدي رايه دائما في مستوى صحيفة الهلال التي كانت تصدر مرتين في الاسبوع، والتقيت به يومذاك في حفل زواج الزميل محمد احمد دسوقي فاشاد بصحيفة الهلال وقال انه يسعده ان اهاجم المريخ وناس المريخ يهاجمون شخصي والهلال بعيد عن هذه المعركة..!

* وسالني ماذا اريد.. فقلت له اريد ان تصدر صحيفة الهلال يومية وبحث عن ورقة في جيبه لم يجدها واخيرا تناول من الارض صندوق سجائر برنجي كتب فيه للمسئولين بمجلس الصحافة ان صحيفة الهلال يجب ان تصدر يومية، وذهبت في اليوم التالي لناس الصحافة والمطبوعات بصندوق البرنجي فقرأوا ما كان فيه فسخروا وتندروا وقالوا لي انهم لن يكتبوا لي تصديقا ويمكن ان اصدر صحيفة الهلال يومية ما دامت تلك هي رغبة السيد وزير الثقافة والاعلام.. واصدرت صحيفة الهلال يومية ولكن سعادة العميد سليمان محمد سليمان دخل في مشاكل مع البروفسير علي محمد شمو وتقرر نقله الى الجزيرة واصبح واليا لها..

* مرة استضافني الزميل هيثم كابو في برنامج بفضائية (الشروق) وتطرقت لحكاية علبة البرنجي.. فنشر العميد سليمان بياناً في اليوم التالي بصحيفة (الدار) ووصفني بالكاذب في كل ما قلته.. لكن الزميل كمال حامد قام باستضافة الاخ ود ابراهيم الامين العام لمجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات في عهد العميد سليمان، فأكد صحة ما قلته وقال ان علبة البرنجي محفوظة عندهم في دوسيه.. والطريف بعد خلاف العميد سليمان مع البروفسير علي شمو اصدر مجلس الصحافة قرارا بسحب ترخيص صحيفة (الهلال).

* عندما مرض لاعب الهلال الاريتري يوهانس ذهبت الى شيخ في مدينة امبدة وطلبت منه معالجة يوهانس ودهشت خين قال لي يوهانس الاريتري؟!  وطلب مبلغا من المال وبعض ملابس يوهانس ووعد بعلاجه ولكنه اشترط ان احضر له دون ان يراني احد من ناس المريخ.. وعدت إلى مكتبي بفندق شهرزاد وطلبت من بعض مسؤولي الهلال تنفيذ ما قاله الشيخ فاعتذروا لان يوهانس كان قد اخذه سعادة العميد سليمان محمد سليمان الى شيخ في جبل الاولياء!!

* بعدها سافر يوهانس إلى القضارف وتوفاه الله وتم حمل جثمانه بطائرة خاصة الى اسمرا وهناك التزم الهلال باحياء ذكرى يوهانس سنويا، ولكن لم يتم الالتزام بذلك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لأسباب موضوعية :
الاتحاد العام للكرة يستجيب طلب المريخ
Hisham Abdalsamad 

استجاب اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني لطلب المريخ بتحويل مباراة القمة حيث قرر الاتحاد العام بإنّ مباراة المريخ والهلال المرتقبة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ستلعب باستاد الخرطوم الدولي مؤكدًا في الوقت ذاته طرحه التذاكر الإلكترونية خلال”48â€³ ساعة المقبلة.

وأوضح رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني بأنّ ملعب الخرطوم جاهز لاستضافة الحدث.

و كان أن أبرق نادي المريخ اتحاد كرة القدم بخطابٍ طالب فيه بنقل مباراته أمام الهلال في الدوري الممتاز لتلعب باستاد الخرطوم وذلك بسبب سوء أرضية الملعب وعدم اكتمال أعمال الصيانة الجارية حاليًا.

وأوضح الفاتح باني أنّهم في الاتحاد وافقوا على طلب نادي المريخ للأسباب الموضوعية التي ذكرها في خطابه.

وتابع :
” ملعب المريخ غير جاهز لاستقبال المباراة وبه أعمال صيانة وهو ما يصعّب من قيام المباراة به في الموعد المضروب”.

وأعلن الفاتح باني عن قيام المباراة في موعدها السبت المقبل مؤكّدًا أنّه لا اتجاه لتأجيلها مهما كان.

يشار إلى أنّ المريخ سيستقبل نظيره الهلال في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ضمن الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• إسبانيا تختتم مشوار التصفيات الأوروبية باكتساح رومانيا
• إيطاليا تنهي تصفيات اليورو بفوز تاريخي على أرمينيا 9-1
• سويسرا والدنمارك إلى يورو 2020
• منتخب مصر يواصل عروضه الباهتة ويتعادل مع جزر القمر
• غانا تفوز على ساو تومي .. وموزمبيق تعود بنقطة ثمينة من الرأس الأخضر
• التعادل يحسم مواجهة كينيا وتوجو بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا
• جامبيا تفرض تعادلا قاتلا على الكونغو الديمقراطية
• منتخب الجزائر يعود بفوز شاق من بوتسوانا
• ميسي ينقذ الأرجنتين من لدغات كافاني وسواريز
• كولومبيا يستبعد رودريجيز عن مواجهتي بيرو والإكوادور بسبب الاصابة
• إنريكي يقترب من العودة لقيادة إسبانيا
• ميسي يصطدم بكافاني في مشادة كلامية حادة
• مدرب رومانيا يعلن الرحيل ويعتذر للجماهير
• رحلة بافارية تثير الشكوك حول عودة جوارديولا للبايرن
• ساندرو لاعب يوفنتوس مهدد بالغياب عن موقعة أتلتيكو مدريد
• الانضباط السعودي ترفض شكوى النصر ضد جمهور الهلال
• مارسيلو يقترب من العودة لريال مدريد
• بعثة الهلال السعودي تحط رحالها في اليابان
• أوبي ميكيل يرشح ميسي للفوز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية ويهتم هازارد بالكسل
• العراق يبحث عن استمرار الانتصارات.. والكويت تنعش الآمال
• مدرب تونس: الثأر شعارنا أمام غينيا الاستوائية
• جيجز: بيل ورامسي جاهزان للمشاركة أمام المجر
• بيل: الصحف الإسبانية تنتقدني لزيادة مبيعاتها
• لوف: ألمانيا ليست مرشحة حاليًا لليورو
• بلاتيني: التكنولوجيا لن تحل مشاكل التحكيم
• مدرب جزر القمر يدافع عن الجماهير ويهاجم صحفيًا
• رئيس بعثة الفراعنة: نحمد الله على نتيجة جزر القمر
• مدرب قطر: سداسية أفغانستان أصبحت من الماضي
• المعز علي: الطقس لن يمنعنا من الانتصار أمام أفغانستان
• مدرب العراق: مواجهة البحرين أصعب من إيران
• الاتحاد السكندري يفوز على الوحدة السعودي وديًا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[FONT=Times New Roman] ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* بوروندي (-- : --) المغرب
الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* إثيوبيا (-- : --) ساحل العاج
الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* موريتانيا (-- : --) إفريقيا الوسطى
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* زامبيا (-- : --) زمبابوي
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* النيجر (-- : --) مدغشقر
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* غينيا الإستوائية (-- : --) تونس
الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 

* ليبيا (-- : --) تنزانيا
الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 

................... ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* سلوفاكيا (-- : --) إذربيجان
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 6

* ويلز (-- : --) المجر
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 6

* ألمانيا (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

* هولندا (-- : --) إستونيا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3

* إسكوتلندا (-- : --) كازاخستان
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

* سان مارينو (-- : --) روسيا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 13

* بلجيكا (-- : --) قبرص
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

* لاتفيا (-- : --) النمسا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

* بولندا (-- : --) سلوفينيا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 

...................  ...................

◄ تصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 🌏 - آسيا :

* النيبال (-- : --) الكويت
الساعة : 11:00 .. القناة : الكويت الرياضية 

* العراق (-- : --) البحرين
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : البحرين الرياضية 

* سوريا (-- : --) الفلبين
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

* أفغانستان (-- : --) قطر
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الكأس 

* عمان (-- : --) الهند
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : عمان الرياضية 

* اليمن (-- : --) سنغافورة
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

* الأردن (-- : --) تايبيه
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : الأردن الرياضية 

* لبنان (-- : --) كوريا الشمالية
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : اللبنانية 

...................  ...................

◄ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات

* البرازيل (-- : --) كوريا الجنوبية
الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

* السعودية (-- : --) باراغواي
الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : KSA Sport 

* الجبل الأسود (-- : --) روسيا البيضاء
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

* كرواتيا (-- : --) جورجيا
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4



▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* جزر القمر (0 : 0) مصر
* ساوتومي و برينسيب (0 : 1) غانا
* الرأس الأخضر (2 : 2) موزمبيق
* كينيا (1 : 1) توغو
* غامبيا (2 : 2) جمهورية الكونغو
* بوتسوانا (0 : 1) الجزائر

...................  ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* جبل طارق (1 : 6) سويسرا
* إيرلندا (1 : 1) الدانمارك
* إيطاليا (9 : 1) أرمينيا
* ليشتنشتاين (0 : 3) البوسنة والهرسك
* اليونان (2 : 1) فنلندا
* إسبانيا (5 : 0) رومانيا
* مالطة (1 : 2) النرويج
* السويد (3 : 0) جزر فاروه

...................  ...................

◄ مباريات دولية ودية 🌏 - منتخبات :

* الأرجنتين (2 : 2) أوروغواي

——————————————
[/FONT]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتجاه بتعيين ابراهومة مديرا فنيا لصقور الجديان
.
.

تلقى المدرب ابراهيم حسين عرضا من الاتحاد السوداني بتعيينه مديرا فنيا لصقور الجديان ذلك عقب انتهاء عقد المدرب زدرافكو بنهاية الشهر الجاري وسيتسلم ابراهومة مقاليد العمل اعتبارا من الموسم الجديد بخوض تجارب ودية قوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفتح ملف القمة ويدخل معسكرا مقفولا
.
.
 يدخل المريخ مساء اليوم في معسكر مقفول عقب المران مباشرة وذلك استعداداً لمباراة القمة الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري باستاد الخرطوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان المريخ قد خاض تجربة ودية امام الامتداد خسرها بهدف سيركز المدرب على الشق الفني والبدني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤيد عابدين: المربخ فاوضني والامر بيد ادارة الهلال
.
.
 كشف لاعب الرواق الايمن بهلال الابيض مؤيد عابدبن عن مفاوضات اجراه معه المريخ وقال: المريخ فريق كبير ومحترم واي لاعب يسعى للعب فيه واكد انه وافق على عرض المريخ ورفع الامر لناديه وهو الذي سيحدد ما اذا كان سيطلق سراحه ام لا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رد مفاجئ من اتحاد الكرة على طلب المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني إنّ مباراة المريخ والهلال المرتقبة في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز ستلعب باستاد الخرطوم الدولي، مؤكدًا في الوقت ذاته طرحه  التذاكر الإلكترونية خلال”48â€³ ساعة المقبلة.
وأوضح رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني في تصريحٍ مقتضب لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ ملعب الخرطوم جاهز لاستضافة الحدث.
و”الأثنين”،  أبرق نادي المريخ اتحاد كرة القدم بخطابٍ طالب فيه بنقل مباراته أمام  الهلال في الدوري الممتاز لتلعب باستاد الخرطوم، وذلك بسبب سوء أرضية  الملعب وعدم اكتمال أعمال الصيانة الجارية حاليًا.
وأوضح الفاتح باني أنّهم في الاتحاد وافقوا على طلب نادي المريخ للأسباب الموضوعية التي ذكرها في خطابه.
وتابع” ملعب المريخ غير جاهز لاستقبال المباراة وبه أعمال صيانة وهو ما يصعّب من قيام المباراة به في الموعد المضروب”.
وأعلن الفاتح باني عن قيام المباراة في موعدها السبت المقبل، مؤكّدًا أنّه لا اتجاه لتأجيلها مهما كان.
يشار إلى أنّ المريخ سيستقبل نظيره الهلال في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ضمن الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لا يريده الاهلة ..  حكم لقاء الهلال وبلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي
 .
 .
 أسند الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة “كاف” مهمة إدارة مباراة الهلال وضيفه  بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي لطاقم تحكيم من جامبيا بقيادة حكم الوسط باكاري بابا  غاساما بمعاونة عبد العزيز جاو “مساعد اول” نفالي جارجو “مساعد ثاني” ومودو  جلالو حكم رابع، فيما يراقب المباراة الإثيوبي لولسيجد أسافو ومنسق عام  للمواجهة علي جيلاني من ليبيا.
 وستلعب المباراة يوم (29) نوفمبر الحالي عند الساعة التاسعة مساء بملعب الهلال في أمدرمان.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يرفض العوده الى الهلال 
 .
 .
 أعلن لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن عن رفضه عرض مقدم من نادي الهلال للعودة  مره اخري بعد انتهاء عقده من المريخ وقال الغربال وفق مصادر مقربه منه عن  تلقية ثلاث عروض من أندية جزائرية هي شباب بلوزداد وشباب بوعريريج ونادي  اخر.. وفضل الغربال خوض تجربة احترافية خارج البلاد معتبرا أن ذلك سيكون  نقلة كبيره له









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يوافق على تحويل مباراة القمة
 .
 .
 قال مصادر مقربه من  رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم الدكتور كمال شداد عن أنه وجه لجنة المسابقات باتحاد  الكرة اتحاد بتحويل مباراة المريخ والهلال المرتقبة في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز ستلعب باستاد الخرطوم الدولي وكان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قد تقدم  بطلب للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتحويل مباراته المعلنة يوم الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري امام الهلال ضمن الدوري الممتاز من استاده إلى  ملعب الخرطوم وذلك بسبب عدم صلاحية ارضية ملعب المريخ، وذكر المجلس في  خطابه الذي دفع به للإتحاد العام أن الاصلاحات الجارية في أرضية الملعب لن  تكتمل قبل موعد المباراة السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلافات طاحنة في الهلال بين البرنس والسادة
 .
 .

  ترددت أنباء ان خلافات ظهرت في العلن بين مدرب الهلال ولاعبه السابق هيثم  مصطفي ومدير الكرة الحالي الكابتن محمود جبارة السادة وقالت مصادر ان كابتن  الساده قرر الرحيل بشكل غير معلن عقب مباراة القمة القادمة في ٢٣ نوفمبر  القادم واشارت ذات المصادر ان الكاردينال رفض طلب هيثم مصطفي بإجراء  تعديلات في الجهاز الإداري للفريق لكن أكد القيام بعملية إصلاح شامل عقب  القمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة ودية
 âڑ½ï¸ڈ البرازيل كوريا الجنوبية
 âڈ± 16:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
  ملعب محمد بن زايد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Edinson Cavani is the latest South American player to score 50 international goals 🙌

 7️⃣7️⃣ Pele
 7️⃣0️⃣ Lionel Messi
 6️⃣2️⃣ Ronaldo
 6️⃣1️⃣ Neymar
 5️⃣9️⃣ Luis Suarez
 5️⃣5️⃣ Romario
 5️⃣4️⃣ Gabriel Batistuta
 5️⃣0️⃣ Edinson Cavani


عرض الترجمة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم نتعرف علي الثلاثي الذي يمثل افريقيا في اولمبياد طوكيو 2020  توقعاتكم لنصف امم افريقيا للشباب 
#AFCONU23
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ.

ﺃﺻﺪﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺳﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺿﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﻧﺴﺨﺔ ﻣﻦ البيان  ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻪﺗﻮﺿﻴﺢ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ
ﺳﺒﻖ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﺟﺮﺕ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻳﺘﺨﺬ ﺃﺳﺎﻟﻴﺐ ﻣﻠﺘﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺑﺤﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ .
١ - ﺇﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺻﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﻭﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺭﺓ.

٢ - ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﻮﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻲﺀ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎﺗﻢ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

٣ - ﺗﻔﺄﺟﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺴﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻐﻴﺐ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻣﺎﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ ٣٠ ﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻃﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺑﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻋﻤﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺠﺐ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻔﻀﻼ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﻩ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻑ.

٤ - ﻭﻋﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﻛﻮﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺇﺫﻥ ﻣﺴﺒﻖ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﻭ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ .

٥ - ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺨﺎﻃﺒﺎﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻟﻪ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻣﺘﺜﺎﻝ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺿﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎﻣﻌﻤﻮﻝ ﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺑﻠﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Ronaldo's international goals  Messi's international goals

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عااااجل 


  أعلن القنصل حازم مصطفى : قطب المريخ المعروف تكفله بتمديد عقود النادي مع  الرباعي المكون من محمد عبد الرحمن وأمير كمال ومحمد الرشيد ومحمد هاشم  التكت لعامين إضافيين




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*9 ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ !

ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ / ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺗﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ %90 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﺠﺰ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﺴﺘﺠﺪﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .. ﺇﺫ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ، ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ، ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻣﺒﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻂ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﺠﺰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻳﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﺃﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻻﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﻜﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺸﺘﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺿﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻭﻧﻴﻠﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻻﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ، ﻭﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﺣﻈﻮﻅ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القنصل حازم يتكفل بتمديد عقود الغربال والتاج وامير والتكت ومحمد الرشيد لعامين اضافين

نوفمبر 19, 20190

الخرطوم _ (اليوم التالي)
#ووااوواا
أعلن القنصل حازم مصطفى، قطب المريخ المعروف تكفله بتمديد عقود النادي مع الرباعي المكون من محمد عبد الرحمن وأمير كمال ومحمد الرشيد ومحمد هاشم التكت، وتفيد متابعات (اليوم التالي) أن حازم اتفق مع اللاعبين الأربعة لتمديد عقودهم لعامين إضافيين، وأن التفاوض مع الغربال تم بواسطة المستشار مجذوب مجذوب، رئيس رابطة المريخ في الدوحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سداسي المريخ الدولي ينضمون للتدريبات اليوم
21 دقائق مضت / ahmed

وصل إلى البلاد عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف من عصر أمس (الاثنين) مع بعثة منتخبنا الوطني الأول العائدة من جنوب أفريقيا سداسي فريق المريخ بالمنتخب المكون من الحارس علي عبد الله أبوعشرين وأمير كمال وأحمد أدم بيبو ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وأحمد حامد التش وعقب وصولهم منح الجهاز الفني للأحمر لاعبيه راحة كاملة، على أن ينضوا لتحضيرات الفريق التي تسبق مباراة القمة اعتبارًا من اليوم الثلاثاء والدخول في المعسكر المقفول حتى موعد مواجهة الهلال، وكان الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني للفريق حرص على مشاهدة ومتابعة مباراة المنتخب عصر أمس الأول مع جنوب أفريقيا من أجل الوقوف على أداء لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب.
المصدر: سداسي المريخ الدولي ينضمون للتدريبات اليوم 
.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تطوق استاد الهلال وتمنع اولتراس من اجراء بروفة القمة
.
.
طوقت الشرطة قبل قليل ملعب استاد الهلال ومنعت جماهير الهلال اولتراس من دخول استاد النادي لاجراء بروفة مباراة القمة والتي حدد لها الجمهور اليوم مما اثار غضب وعشاق نادي الهلال وكان رئيس الهلال الكاردينال قد اصدر قرارا مع مجلسه بمنع اولتراس الهلال من دخل الاستاد بصورة نهائية على خلفية الاحتجاجات والهتافات المعادية لرئيس النادي في قاعة الصداقة والتي طالبت برحيل الكاردينال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان هام من التراس البلو ليونز 

في هذه اللحظات قام مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال بإغلاق محيط نادي الهلال والملعب الرديف مستعينا بقوات من الشرطة السودانية في محاولة بائسة لإلغاء قيام البروفة بالقوة .
ندين إستخدام الشرطة في تنفيذ أجندة خاصة بالمجلس تهدف الى إبعاد الجمهور عن النادي والإستاد ، ونؤكد على أن البروفة قائمة في زمانها و مكانها المعلنين مسبقا ، ونحمل مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال و ضابط الشرطة المسؤول عن القوة المتواجدة بالملعب الرديف التبعات كاملة. 
نهيب بجميع أفراد المجموعة الحرص على الحضور.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول تدريباته لملعب الأسرة بالخرطوم

قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ تحويل تمارين الفريق لملعب الأسرة بالخرطوم اعتباراً من اليوم بعد موافقة الاتحاد على تحويل لقاء الديربي من إستاد المريخ لإستاد الخرطوم المكسو بالنجيل الصناعي، وسيتدرب المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعب الأسرة فيما يؤدي تجربة ودية أمام أحد أندية الممتاز غداً الأربعاء على نفس الملعب وسيؤدي الأحمر كذلك المران الرئيسي على ملعب الأسرة فيما سيختتم تحضيراته للمباراة بإستاد الخرطوم مساء الجمعة المقبل.
*

----------

